# simple switchign layout help



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

hey guy's well im back from a while of hiatus though i was gonan have to sell my stuff i have in modle trains and would like ot build a switchign layout. only two thing's i know is it's gonna be ho scale and 2 feet wide by 6 feet long on a wall here in my house any idas are great rail road is ns csx and soem bnsf interchange traffic thanks zach.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Check this out:
http://www.gatewaynmra.org/project15.htm
http://www.gatewaynmra.org/layouts/gc15/project15-trackplan.htm
I had this built and really enjoyed it. It has been disassembled for now while the train room is painted and better lighting installed, but when I build the around the room layout, this will be incorporated as an industrial area.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

i like it but id like to be able to use some big power to switch with i know not exactley prototupical but is what i like and i don't have the room for a huge a round the room layout i am thinking about building a small railroad on a 4x8 table would i be able to get waht i wan wiht that or no keepign in mind i want big power will these big modern loco's run good on the smaller curve radius or no thansk guy's zach.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

4 axle locos will handle a #4 turnout just fine. Just extend all the sidings to fit an 8 foot long table and you should be fine.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

well i want to run six axle locomotirves on this switching layout lol. mainline power doing switching job's just my taste is all waht would i need to do to be able to run big moderm locomotives on this switching layout thanks zach.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Stick with #6 switches and 22" radius and 6 axle locos will work just fine. If you can go a little longer on the layout that would make it even better.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a 2x6 switching layout somewhere on her that I did for someone else wanting the same thing. I have it in my gallery.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=42&userid=

It was for mcshabs, so look in my gallery for anything labelled mcshabs. I'll have to double check the curve radius and turnout sizes to make sure they'll take a six axle loco.


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

alright thansk yeah i think i cna up to eight feet long and then a 2 by maybe 3 to make it a l shape was thinong on that 3 foot section a engine servicing faccitly for desiels what yall think thanks zach and ill look at the pics and ill let ya knwo what i think thanks zach.


----------

